# Tinsley Cooling Towers, Sheffield - Icons of England



## zero seven four (Aug 3, 2008)

HISTORY

Blackburn Meadows electricity generating station was built by the Sheffield Corporation in 1921,mainly to support the steel industry in the Lower Don Valley. The station was expanded in the 1930s, requiring the construction of Cooling Towers 6 and 7 in 1937-8 to supplement earlier square cooling towers to the north east.

These new hyperbolic shaped towers were designed by LG Mouchell and Partners. This was the same partnership responsible for the first hyperbolic cooling towers in the country (built in Liverpool in 1925) and some 150 towers subsequently built across the United Kingdom. Blackburn Meadows was one of those power stations nationalised to form part of the National Grid after the Second World War. It was decommissioned and mainly demolished in the 1970s.

ASSESSMENT

The Blackburn Meadows cooling towers are nationally rare surviving remains of pre-nationalisation large scale electricity generation. They are thought to be the only pre-1950 hyperbolic cooling towers surviving nationally, with nearly all the other 500 or so towers in the country dating to 1960or later. In addition to their early date, the association with LG Mouchell, the design features such as the banding and the thinness of the shell all give the towers interest. The addition of the spray coating of concrete following the 1964 disaster at Ferrybridge adds further interest by showing a development in the industry.

Even without the clouds of steam that signify operational examples, the cooling towers are also very prominent landmark features, providing a visual indication of the former scale and importance of the Sheffield steel industry in the Lower Don Valley.

However the two hyperbolic cooling towers are just one component of an extensive complex that formerly existed. The plant at Blackburn Meadows generated electricity by using steam turbines to turn electric generators, with the steam produced using coal fired boilers, the coal supplied by rail.

The railway system, coal handling plant, boiler complex, turbine and generating halls, as well as the switchgear for connecting the plant to the electricity grid and the earlier square cooling towers have all been lost. Water used by the steam turbines would have been maintained within a closed system, the steam leaving the turbine then passing through a condenser to change it back to hot water before being reboiled to produce steam to turn the turbine.

The cooling towers were used to cool water circulating in a separate system that was used to cool the condensers other equipment.

With the demolition of the rest of the generating station, the surviving cooling towers have lost their context so it is difficult to see how they functioned as an integrated part of a much wider plant.

Functionally, cooling towers still in use consist of far more than just the shell of the tower that survives at Blackburn Meadows. In operation, water is piped into the lower portion of the cooling tower into a complex network of pipes or troughs ending with sprinklers.

A fine mist of water is then sprayed on to a timber or asbestos lattice of staging and screens filling the lower 4-5m of the tower, with the water being cooled via natural evaporation aided by air being drawn upwards by the tower above. Any water droplets carried by this updraft are intercepted by a layer of louvers positioned above the sprinklers. In addition, operational cooling towers have a network of maintenance access ways. All bar one pipe in one of the towers has been stripped out from the
cooling towers at Blackburn Meadows, leaving very little indication of how the towers actually functioned.

The Blackburn Meadows cooling towers are thus not only a very partial survival of an electricity generating station, they are also only a very partial survival of a pair of cooling towers. Even given the national context of the highly fragmentary survival of the pre-nationalisation power generation industry, designation of the Blackburn Meadows cooling towers cannot be justified.

The rest of the generating station has been lost, depriving the towers of their functional context and the loss of pipe work, staging, screens and access ways means that a highly significant part of the interest of the towers as cooling towers has also been lost.

www.tinsley-towers.org.uk/pages/english_heritage.pdf

more


----------



## PANiC (Aug 3, 2008)

drove past these on thursday, they have drilled a few hundred holes around each one, and one looked like it was ready to go as it had a black cover all around where they had drilled (and i assume filled with explosive??). are they really ready to take 'em down because i haven't heard anything on the local news at all.

nice pics 


/edit, i have now read other post


----------



## lost (Aug 3, 2008)

What's up with the pictures, did you take them on a pinhole camera?


----------



## chelle (Aug 3, 2008)

*nice one*

Dunno if you intended the pics to look dark n broding but they are very good...love em lots


----------



## zero seven four (Aug 3, 2008)

chelle said:


> Dunno if you intended the pics to look dark n broding but they are very good...love em lots



yes that was the aim..


----------



## mike50001 (Aug 13, 2008)

anyone wanting to get pics here wants to move fast.

confirmed date of demolision is 24th aug at about 3am so not long left.

sounds like they really are going this time


----------



## magmo (Aug 13, 2008)

I saw a report on the news last week that they would be going sometime around the bank holiday weekemd.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very interesting -never knew that Cooling Towers were being built pre- WW2 
Good piccies.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## mike50001 (Aug 19, 2008)

there defo going on the 24th about 3am.

the local news an all the motorway signs etc confirm it.

time to scope out a vantage point that wont be closed off, an a way to get round the closed roads too


----------



## Seahorse (Aug 20, 2008)

mike50001 said:


> there defo going on the 24th about 3am.
> 
> the local news an all the motorway signs etc confirm it.
> 
> time to scope out a vantage point that wont be closed off, an a way to get round the closed roads too



Good luck tae ye. 3am being very dark o'clock, you'll need to be flippin close.


----------



## mike50001 (Aug 20, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Good luck tae ye. 3am being very dark o'clock, you'll need to be flippin close.



hope health an safety make them light it up abit. or anyone got a mega blaster torch?

will be a once in a lifetime thing, only got one chance to see if can snap some pics


----------



## vanburen (Aug 21, 2008)

Is it def 3am ?


----------



## mike50001 (Aug 21, 2008)

vanburen said:


> Is it def 3am ?



thats the figure ive heard a couple times, but its defo in the night/early hours as it means closing the m1 so they got to go for a very quiet time


----------



## vanburen (Aug 22, 2008)

Its just that im working a nightshift on that night about 20mins away so might take my break and have a look.Christ its gonna be sad to see them go......i could'nt press the button,no way


----------



## magmo (Aug 22, 2008)

it closes at midnight on 23rd no tome on re-opening as they have to check everything first. I should think the demolition is planned for 03:00 but could be anytime after if delayed.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 22, 2008)

it's on the bbc website again this morning.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/south_yorkshire/7575694.stm

• E.ON has set up a viewing platform at the adjacent Meadowhall shopping centre so people can watch the demolition.

 Sal


----------



## J_H_D (Aug 22, 2008)

*Live demolition of tinsley cooling towers!*

Hi there,

Thought you might be interested to know that if you can't make it out to the M1 at 3am, ITV Local Yorkshire will be streaming live coverage of the demolition of the legendary towers

http://www.itvlocal.com/yorkshire


J


----------

